# Ice, does it stop you?



## clf (25 Nov 2014)

The only worry I have as a new commuter is ice, at what point do you reach for the car keys? I don't have studded tyres, a possible investment if it looks like a prolonged period of ice and snow is forecast, I can't justify a pair right now. Currently running on spesh espoir sport 700x30s. Should I be too concerned about Ice and snow of just mtfu?


----------



## Beebo (25 Nov 2014)

I dont worry too much, as 95% of my route is on main roads with bus routes, and these always get priority gritting in London.
If I cycled away from urban areas I would be more cautious.
Even in London I have slipped about a few times, and seen a couple of peiople go over on sheet ice, so you have to be careful.
I tend to ride my hybrid on snowy days, I think I have missed 3 or 4 days in the last few years because of snow or thick ice, but even then the trains arent running and the buses will be jammed up.
I can often get into work when no one else can, even on 28mm slicks.


----------



## Panter (25 Nov 2014)

In my personal opinion, no.
Ice is nasty. Without studded tyres, you'll go down on ice. You can minimise the risks by keeping to gritted roads etc but if there's a strong possibility of hitting ice then I wouldn't personally chance it. 
Snow isn't so bad when it' soft and fresh, I even survived (just) a steep descent off the North Downs in fresh snow on a road bike, on an MTB fresh snow is actually surprisingly grippy. Once it's been compacted by cars, then refer to "ice." 

Just my personal opinion, anyway.

I bought some Schwalbe tungsten studded tyres to keep me riding through the nasty stuff. They're not a magic bullet, but they do provide a certain level of grip even on sheet ice so I'm happy to chance it on those. What you do need to allow for is that cars won't have studded tyres so decide what's best for your journeys.


----------



## KneesUp (25 Nov 2014)

The weather app on my phone shows predicted daytime temperatures above 3 degrees everyday until the end of December. Are we supposed to be getting 'Snowmegeddon' again?

I have winter tyres on my car because I have to be able to use it sometimes, but my commute is so short that if it's treacherous I'm happy to walk with the bike (one of the other benefits of not having clippy-in pedals), so I'll keep riding where I can, but use judgement. I am also more likely to remember my helmet when it's slippy as the chances of me falling off are higher  

If I had a longer commute I'd get winter tyres for the bike.


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2014)

I have a set of studded tyres and they go on the spare bike at this time of year. They must be on their 4th season or so, and they don't get lots of use but still looking good. I've ridden across ice that people were slipping on walking across so I'm happy with the extra grip they give me. But they do slow me down so I avoid using that bike unless I feel it is icy.

And if it is really slippery I lower the saddle a little so I can put a foot down much easier without having to tilt the bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Nov 2014)

Any sign of ice and the ice bike comes out, studded tyres are a godsend for winter riding, plus they have the added benefit of giving you a good workout


----------



## Rooster1 (25 Nov 2014)

No. Never. (It does not stop me)

Last winter, I was out most icy Sunday mornings. By the time I had hot the high ground my water bottle would be freezing.

Just take it easy on the corners.


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Nov 2014)

Ice keeps my bikes inside the house. Having said that I've never tried studded tyres but I'm no hurry to try them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2014)

Not since my riding buddy ended up with a hip replacement after going down on ice.


----------



## helston90 (25 Nov 2014)

We don't get a lot of proper ice down here, but when it does I get stuck as my cycle commute is all on the back roads who don't know what a street light looks like let alone a gritter (I don't trust my car commute route in good weather, let along bad). 
Also if it's that cold I start planning to work from home and need the car to transport all my work stuff around.


----------



## gambatte (25 Nov 2014)

Stopped the mate yesterday.

Knackered derailleur and hanger.


----------



## mcshroom (25 Nov 2014)

Studded tyres for me. The main roads all snarl up when the ice hits as we lose one of the main roads into work (it's a little fell road but a direct route from one of the local towns).

The drivers all avoid the little back roads I use though as they don't get gritted, meaning I get them just about to myself. 

The tyres (700x30c Schwalbe Winters) are currently on my hybrid, ready for the temperatures to drop, but it's been too warm to need them so far this year. They do grip on sheet ice, but it's not a good idea to take them for granted. I ride slower, steer more and lean less, and ride sat in the saddle as much as possible to keep the back wheel weighted so it doesn't spin out on hills.


----------



## recumbentpanda (25 Nov 2014)

Ice, does it stop you?

No, it tends to make you carry on . . .


----------



## raleighnut (25 Nov 2014)

I can't wait to try it on the trike.  But previously I'd just get the disc braked MTB out (fitted with very knobbly tyres) and go a bit slower/gentler.


----------



## vickster (25 Nov 2014)

No way, I wouldn't want to risk sliding under the wheels of a vehicle or one sliding into me

(and when it's icy it's also cold..life's too short for that sort of malarky  )


----------



## Fubar (25 Nov 2014)

Posted elsewhere but worth re-posting here considering the topic - results of encountering black ice on Sunday:


----------



## mrmacmusic (25 Nov 2014)

I'll echo what *mcshroom* says above – studded tyres are definitely worth investing in, just remember to respect the ice and adjust your riding style accordingly 

The past 2 years I used 35C Marathon Winters (240 spikes) and have seen myself gain grip where you couldn't even stand. I'd been debating which tyres to get this year but have just ordered up the narrower 700x30c Schwalbe Winters – my dreams of a new winter N+1 have been dashed (the Genesis CdA 20 won't be available until next year) – and at just £16 each from Germany (£37 posted) I'm not bothered if they only last me one winter. I need to still get to work during the winter as we are a one car (+ several bikes) household and there are days I simply don't have the option to lift the car keys.


----------



## palinurus (25 Nov 2014)

Nope. It stops me riding the lanes in the early morning but it doesn't stop me riding. For riding to work I know where the ice tends to form (only a few spots on my usual winter route). Also have studded tyres which I can put on the 'cross bike but in practice I only use them for those rare 'compacted snow' days.


----------



## clf (25 Nov 2014)

mrmacmusic said:


> I'll echo what *mcshroom* says above – studded tyres are definitely worth investing in, just remember to respect the ice and adjust your riding style accordingly
> 
> The past 2 years I used 35C Marathon Winters (240 spikes) and have seen myself gain grip where you couldn't even stand. I'd been debating which tyres to get this year but have just ordered up the narrower 700x30c Schwalbe Winters – my dreams of a new winter N+1 have been dashed (the Genesis CdA 20 won't be available until next year) – and at just £16 each from Germany (£37 posted) I'm not bothered if they only last me one winter. I need to still get to work during the winter as we are a one car (+ several bikes) household and there are days I simply don't have the option to lift the car keys.


 Have you got a link for the Germany tyres by any chance? At that sort of money I'd be daft not to.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2014)

clf said:


> Have you got a link for the Germany tyres by any chance? At that sort of money I'd be daft not to.


http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/winter-118-spikes-28-x-1,20-wire-67805/wg_id-1956
Probably this. If I had to commute I would certainly consider them.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2014)

I will be doing my best to avoid ice, having crashed 3 times on one icy ride a few years ago. 

Many of the roads that I ride are narrow lanes about 1,000 - 1,400 ft above sea level so they can get very dodgy in the winter.

Example ...

This is what one part of my favourite loop looks like on a nice day:











And this what it looks like when conditions have turned a bit iffy:











I have some steep descending to do to get home from there so I stay away from those roads if conditions get worse than that!  

When I get my CX bike, I will invest in a pair of studded tyres for it, but that will have to wait for funds to be available in the New Year.


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Nov 2014)

Yes.


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Nov 2014)

No I just tend to ride slower and become very aware of any manhole covers, those raised things that they put at crossings and the two sets of railway lines I cross. I have had one off in the past 5 years and just ride my road bike on my all round gp4000s tyres. If there is snow then I will tend to trundle on the bike and take the train.


----------



## mrmacmusic (25 Nov 2014)

clf said:


> Have you got a link for the Germany tyres by any chance? At that sort of money I'd be daft not to.





Mo1959 said:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/winter-118-spikes-28-x-1,20-wire-67805/wg_id-1956
> Probably this. If I had to commute I would certainly consider them.



What mo said  – and yes, IMVHO you'd be daft not to at that price if you need to commute through the winter and your route is likely to encounter icy patches.


----------



## clf (25 Nov 2014)

Thanks


----------



## cyberknight (25 Nov 2014)

Not generally, although last night i was glad for the car on unlit country lanes with freezing fog would have given me the heebie jeebies as i have been in fear of other road users not seeing me .


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Nov 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Any sign of ice and the ice bike comes out, studded tyres are a godsend for winter riding, plus they have the added benefit of giving you a good workout


You have an ICE BIKE!

Cool.

What do you use to clean it?


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Nov 2014)

I ride for fitness and enjoyment. Riding on ice defeats both objectives (on the whole).

Too slippery to work up any sweat, to cold to enjoy the view, plus all the salt and grit makes a mess of the bike.

I mostly take the motorbike in ice and stick to the main gritted roads.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Nov 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> You have an ICE BIKE!
> 
> Cool.
> 
> What do you use to clean it?



Clean it? Never


----------



## Banjo (25 Nov 2014)

You go down fast and hard if you slip on ice. I have had a few lucky escapes now dont ride if i think ice is likely.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2014)

Banjo said:


> You go down fast and hard if you slip on ice. I have had a few lucky escapes now dont ride if i think ice is likely.


Ditto. Just the one off each of the last two winters. Luckily only a bruised and scraped knee. One minute you are upright, next lying on the road, especially on black ice. Even studded tyres are only going to help your own grip, not that of cars moving around you, so not worth it in my opinion unless it is your only method of transport.


----------



## confusedcyclist (25 Nov 2014)

Fubar said:


> Posted elsewhere but worth re-posting here considering the topic - results of encountering black ice on Sunday:


That? It's just a flesh wound! (GWS)


----------



## rowdin (25 Nov 2014)

mrmacmusic said:


> I'll echo what *mcshroom* says above – studded tyres are definitely worth investing in, just remember to respect the ice and adjust your riding style accordingly
> 
> The past 2 years I used 35C Marathon Winters (240 spikes) and have seen myself gain grip where you couldn't even stand. I'd been debating which tyres to get this year but have just ordered up the narrower 700x30c Schwalbe Winters – my dreams of a new winter N+1 have been dashed (the Genesis CdA 20 won't be available until next year) – and at just £16 each from Germany (£37 posted) I'm not bothered if they only last me one winter. I need to still get to work during the winter as we are a one car (+ several bikes) household and there are days I simply don't have the option to lift the car keys.


 Have you tried http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/genesis-cda-20-15


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Ditto. Just the one off each of the last two winters. Luckily only a bruised and scraped knee. One minute you are upright, next lying on the road, especially on black ice. Even studded tyres are only going to help your own grip, not that of cars moving around you, so not worth it in my opinion unless it is your only method of transport.


Depends, sometimes the bikes can move when everything else is at a standstill. It can be very frustrating stuck on a bus going nowhere watching those on bikes who can. But it's a case of ride at a slow speed being very aware of what is going on around you.


----------



## mrmacmusic (25 Nov 2014)

rowdin said:


> Have you tried http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/genesis-cda-20-15


Yes, thanks – they've none actually in stock though and Genesis themselves have confirmed that at the moment the size 56 isn't available until next year...


----------



## snorri (25 Nov 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> That? It's just a flesh wound! (GWS)


lol, this is the third thread on which Fubar has posted his injury pics.. I'm glad you're not encouraging him to post on a fourth, I get quite queasy at the sight of red skin


----------



## dodgy (25 Nov 2014)

Most of my commute is on completely segregated cycle paths, yay! Except the harsh reality is that they don't get much if any maintenance, you can forget gritting, let alone sweeping.

No way would I ride if ice is expected.


----------



## KneesUp (25 Nov 2014)

Banjo said:


> You go down fast and hard if you slip on ice. I have had a few lucky escapes now dont ride if i think ice is likely.


But if you're 17 and on the way back from the pub on your brother's mountain bike you just sort of bounce off the road and laugh, get back on and hope your brother doesn't notice the scratches on the forks. Probably.

[disclaimer - Your brother might be more attentive and aggressive than mine. Don't drink and ride. If you're going to fall off a mountain bike on ice, do it on a empty estate road in the middle of the night]


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2014)

If the trip is essential I'll ride if its icy, if its a trip I don't have to make I'll make the decision according to the conditions at the time, its the way I've been doing it for over thirty years, some of my best Sunday rides have been on icy mornings.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Nov 2014)

Nope.
Yes
1. My commuter bike doesn't have enough clearance for spiked tyres.
2. The estate I live on hardly ever gets gritted.
3.The section of the C2C on my commute gets very icy and is never gritted.
4. I've had a few offs on ice and don't want any more.
Offs on ice are very sudden. You're upright and OK but a millisecond later you're on the deck with a broken collar bone. There's no time to get a foot or hand down to break your fall.
Maybe I should N+1, stick spikes on it and MTFU.


----------



## Justinslow (25 Nov 2014)

KneesUp said:


> But if you're 17 and on the way back from the pub on your brother's mountain bike you just sort of bounce off the road and laugh, get back on and hope your brother doesn't notice the scratches on the forks. Probably.
> 
> [disclaimer - Your brother might be more attentive and aggressive than mine. Don't drink and ride. If you're going to fall off a mountain bike on ice, do it on a empty estate road in the middle of the night]



I fell off my Yamaha dt125 back in the day on ice, wasn't going very fast, one second pootling along, next, looking up at the night sky thinking what the f##k just happened.


----------



## Justinslow (25 Nov 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> I ride for fitness and enjoyment. Riding on ice defeats both objectives (on the whole).
> 
> Too slippery to work up any sweat, to cold to enjoy the view, plus all the salt and grit makes a mess of the bike.
> 
> I mostly take the motorbike in ice and stick to the main gritted roads.



Ironic post lol!


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2014)

Studded tyres on my MTB. I tend to take on off road route as well as riding studded tyres any distance on tarmac is soul destroying (we have one nutter who likes to do over 40 miles on them each morning).

My new commute route takes a couple of back lanes but also 3.5 miles on a cycle way which isn't gritted.

Had my studded tyres since Jan 2010 and they aren't even slightly worn yet.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Nov 2014)

Recumbent trikes with spiked tyre - sorted


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Nov 2014)

Ice does it stop you?

Nope


----------



## mcshroom (25 Nov 2014)

A big wall of it would


----------



## HLaB (25 Nov 2014)

Makes me think more about my route, I selected one which was flat today when it was -1deg (on the car thermometer, -3deg on the garmin) and a route with minimal turning, I would have liked to taken a more main road too but my only choice is the A1 or a country lane  Given the latter if it gets much colder or even the same after a wet day, I wont cycle. With previous city commutes, I'd cycle via bus routes and -6deg would be my cut off point.


----------



## Wobblers (25 Nov 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> You have an ICE BIKE!
> 
> Cool.
> 
> What do you use to clean it?



Why, liquid nitrogen of course!


----------



## Origamist (25 Nov 2014)

The only thing worse than cycling when it's icy, is cycling 20 miles + on studded ice tyres without a trace of ice on the roads.

Seriously though, even with ice tyres, sometimes it's better not to cycle if there's a prolonged deep freeze in the UK as you can't do much against incautious motorists on country lanes...


----------



## EthelF (26 Nov 2014)

Ever since I went down like a sack of potatoes and cracked a rib thanks to a tiny frozen puddle on the nursery run one frosty morning 5 winters ago I have kitted out my reserve bike with studded tyres. For the first two winters, they acted like a lucky charm, keeping away all trace of snow and ice all winter. But then came a winter where they came in useful - and fun too! So I would certainly recommend getting some studded tyres/spare wheels. But as studded tyres are noisy and less grippy on tarmac, I would not recommend keeping them on all winter, save them for days with risk of ice.


----------



## Soltydog (26 Nov 2014)

I had a fall on the ice a few years ago & suffered a badly bruised hip/thigh. As about 90% of the roads don't get treated round here, & the 10% that do I wouldn't want to ride on, my bike now stays in when there's any ice about


----------



## andyfraser (26 Nov 2014)

Seeing as everyone's doing it, I had a fall on some ice a few years ago and broke my wrist. I was walking though; the bike was at home.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2014)

EthelF said:


> But as studded tyres are noisy and less grippy on tarmac, I would not recommend keeping them on all winter, save them for days with risk of ice.


That's what the spare bike is for! (As yet it hasn't changed into it's winter mode, it usually takes a hard frost to prompt me into getting around to it!


----------



## CopperCyclist (26 Nov 2014)

This is an interesting post. I have some studded tyres for my Cyclocross, but as yet I've never used them! I was keeping them for deep snow and haven't had any since getting them. In ice I just tend to do the psi down to 50 (running 35mm semi slicks) and take it easier when turning. Touch wood, all has been good so far. 

I thought I'd I ran my studded tyres on concrete roads, they would wear down and be useless very quickly - am I wrong?


----------



## Bodhbh (26 Nov 2014)

No, not me - another one with studded tyres. I have a beater MTB with mudguards and 2 x 26" marathon winters (just fitted for this year). If there's deep snow or rutted ice on the road, I swap out the front for a 2.3 x 26" ice spiker which handles that okay and the back end copes well enough at least to follow. Honestly it changes your outlook altogether about icy mornings from dreading them to looking forward.

For black ice I could probably change my route slightly and avoid it mostly, but I'd rather not be second guessing it and just ride on the bloody spikers and instead worry about what I'm having for tea on my ride.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 Nov 2014)

CopperCyclist said:


> I thought I'd I ran my studded tyres on concrete roads, they would wear down and be useless very quickly - am I wrong?


Having been prompted by this discussion to look at studs (it had never occurred to me before) it would seem you are wrong. The advice on running them in is to do 50 miles on tarmac first so that it beds the spikes in to the tyre before touching mud or sand (which would get between the stud and the tyre and allow it to fall out). Totally not how I'd have approached it from a car/motorbike point of view.

Looks like they last well, I guess it's the lower power output and lighter weight.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 Nov 2014)

Oh, and I managed to fall off on a strip of black ice winter before last, lost the front under braking, dug the pedal in to the tarmac which put all the force of the off, via the saddle, through a spot deep in my right buttock and was unable to walk unaided for a number of weeks because of the very deep, very localised bruising. For a few weeks I lost all ability to use the muscle that would allow my right leg to lift up (I had to physically lift it up with my hands to get it in to the car). Am 1 for 2, as the following year I had a similar slide, but managed a quick dab of the foot to get upright again.


----------



## wam68 (27 Nov 2014)

Got to the bottom of my driveway this morning before ending up on my back. Bike is now into storage until this weather warms up and my shoulder recovers. NO LIKE WINTER !!!!!!!!!
Although on a more important note though the bike was fine


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (27 Nov 2014)

It didn't stop me

But I had a moment of realisation when out in sub-zero temperatures, on my own, around Ladybower, on a road a few miles from "civilisation" that doesn't actually GO anywhere so could go all night without a single vehicle, I slid, and skated flat on my belly all the way down the slope

The thought that I could have knocked myself out, or broken something out of mobile phone signal range, made me realise that finding my frozen corpse a couple of days later wouldn't have been that of a stretch



Mind you, then I had a similar when I went up Kinder Scout in the snow and had a slip which sent me sliding towards a 40+ foot drop onto rocks on the way down Fair Brook, desperately trying to dig the one pole left in my hand into the ground (should have gone with an ice axe for self arrest) until my heels, digging into the snow, managed to locate on a rock

So perhaps the answer should be "no, it doesn't stop me but sometimes it should"


----------



## Moodyman (27 Nov 2014)

wam68 said:


> Got to the bottom of my driveway this morning before ending up on my back. Bike is now into storage until this weather warms up and my shoulder recovers. NO LIKE WINTER !!!!!!!!!
> Although on a more important note though the bike was fine




Where was this? most of the UK was well above freezing last night.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Nov 2014)

Nope
Continental 240 metal spiked tyres on the MTB.
Just have to get up early to swap them on as needed.


----------



## mcshroom (27 Nov 2014)

Moodyman said:


> Where was this? most of the UK was well above freezing last night.


I'm going to guess in Northern Ireland


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2014)

mcshroom said:


> I'm going to guess in Northern Ireland





Moodyman said:


> Where was this? most of the UK was well above freezing last night.


I thought it was in Eire Too


----------



## wam68 (27 Nov 2014)

Moodyman said:


> Where was this? most of the UK was well above freezing last night.


Come to Northern Ireland and wrap up . 3rd night of bloody ice / fog/ misery


----------



## wam68 (27 Nov 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Ice does it stop you?
> 
> Nope


The good thing about that snow is when you fall the soft snow breaks your fall. Over here it's my teeth hitting the asphalt that breaks my fall. Really nice pics though


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2014)

wam68 said:


> The good thing about that snow is when you fall the soft snow breaks your fall. Over here it's my teeth hitting the asphalt that breaks my fall. Really nice pics though


Get a Trike, You know you want to.


----------



## wam68 (27 Nov 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Get a Trike, You know you want to.


Good idea. Wee daughter seemed to have no problems on hers this evening. Don't think pink would suit me though....or would it


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2014)

wam68 said:


> Good idea. Wee daughter seemed to have no problems on hers this evening. Don't think pink would suit me though....or would it


I'm starting to love my Kentex Trike (24 inch wheel model to which I've fitted a set of 26 inch wheel forks and an electrically powered front wheel kit) but at least it's blue. ........................................   bring on the snow 'n' ice.


----------



## wam68 (28 Nov 2014)

raleighnut said:


> I'm starting to love my Kentex Trike (24 inch wheel model to which I've fitted a set of 26 inch wheel forks and an electrically powered front wheel kit) but at least it's blue. ........................................   bring on the snow 'n' ice.


I've a little tin whatever change I have goes into. It has on the side of it PINARELLO DOGMA. That my friend is my next bike. It will be mine, oh yes it will be mine........... in about 2019


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2014)

I've only fallen once on ice (well, twice, but on same road, 500 yards apart)
This was about 3 years ago, the 2nd fall was hard enough to make me actually see stars, & I thought I'd broke my wrist

No studded tyres though, just normal 'year round' tyres, just at a slightly lower pressure for a better footprint

Winter/commuting bike is a Ribble 'Audax'/'Winter', so no chance of CX tyres on it!! (could always use the CX bike though!!)


However, if it is that bad, I'll run there in fell-shoes.
Snow isn't an issue in them (Inov-8 Mud-Claw)






If it is icey, then I'll wear my Inov-8 OROC - these are meant to be orienteering shoes & have tungsten carbide studs in the sole!!!


----------



## buggi (29 Nov 2014)

Not worth the injury. If car windscreens are frozen (particularly with that hard ice that's hard to scrape rather than a light dusting of frost) or the gritters are out the night before, it's a sure sign of black ice on the roads. If you have to cycle, stick to main roads where there are more cars to get rid of it and don't cycle in the gutter. Watch for shaded areas where ice lasts longer. Don't turn on frosted leaves and manhole covers. If you do fall, tuck in to minimise the chance of broken bones.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Nov 2014)

NOT a dig about headphones!

Listening also helps...

Know the road noise of your bike, when it changes to a sibilant hiss you are on frost, and when it goes silent you are on ice

Simply gives a few more moments of warning


----------



## wam68 (29 Nov 2014)

10 degrees yesterday and today. Bike back out on the road YEHAW. The madness returns

UPDATE TO ABOVE ENTRY

Now lying on the sofa. Plastered in Volteral and being a big baby. Neck in pieces, upper back bucked, shoulder immovable. Was bloody stupid and didn't give it enough time to recover.


----------



## Bodhbh (30 Nov 2014)

Only the strong shall survive!


----------



## Black Country Ste (30 Nov 2014)

Last winter doesn't really count. The winter before I was still going to work on my 23mm slicks in snow. In the time I've got to the car, de-iced and de-misted it, driven, parked and walked the remainder I can just take it easy on the main roads that have been gritted and have time to spare. If it's really bad I'll walk.


----------



## Sore Thumb (30 Nov 2014)

Never stopped me.

I normally use a fixed gear for commuting, but for the winter I have my MTB ready to go just in case it's icy in the morning.

I have winter marathon studded tyres on at the moment.

However if it gets really bad with lots of snow then I have some folding ice spiker pro tyres to go on. I paid the extra for the folders just to help reduce the overall weight.

The best thing about commuting in the snow is when you get to work on your bike and find that a number of staff only live a few miles away and have phone in saying they cannot get in work.

I think work have clued onto this now and say depending on managers discretion on judging how severe the weather is you have to take a unpaid leave.

Also people think you are hard as nails and a complete nutter to cycle in, in bad weather.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Nov 2014)

Sore Thumb said:


> The best thing about commuting in the snow is when you get to work on your bike and find that a number of staff only live a few miles away and have phone in saying they cannot get in work.
> 
> I think work have clued onto this now and say depending on managers discretion on judging how severe the weather is you have to take a unpaid leave.
> 
> Also people think you are hard as nails and a complete nutter to cycle in, in bad weather.



We had a guy worked with us, who when he still lived at his parents house, used to say he couldn't get there (car wouldn't go up hill)
However............... he lived less than half-a-mile from the Hospital!!

I get the 'Nutter' looks quite regularly, be it on bike, or running - even more so when shift-time (ie; daylight availability) allows me to run there 'XC', & arrive filthy


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2014)

The other advantage a bike has over the car is that you can get off and push more easily on the bits you don't want to ride.


----------



## mustang1 (9 Dec 2014)

I've had studded tires Schwalbe Something for a year but never used them. I think I'll install those soon. The winter makes me more determined to ride. I hear I have to break the tires in with a 20km ride before using them in very icey conditions.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2014)

mustang1 said:


> I've had studded tires Schwalbe Something for a year but never used them. I think I'll install those soon. The winter makes me more determined to ride. I hear I have to break the tires in with a 20km ride before using them in very icey conditions.



You need to do a 40km ride in dry conditions to bed them in. Definitely needed mine today


----------



## summerdays (9 Dec 2014)

mustang1 said:


> I've had studded tires Schwalbe Something for a year but never used them. I think I'll install those soon. The winter makes me more determined to ride. I hear I have to break the tires in with a 20km ride before using them in very icey conditions.


I have a tradition each year of never putting them on until after the first time I needed them. So far I've managed without them this year and I've a hilly ride planned when I want to use the spare bike and don't want to be slowed by spiked tyres so it is going to be after that before I put them on. 

I've had them for about 4 years now.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2014)

How about one of these?





Edit. Oops. Wrong picture.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Dec 2014)

I wonder how dangerous ice is for cycling vs walking. I came off at about 21kph on the weekend, bruised all over but no real injuries. A few years ago I slipped walking on a patch of ice in an otherwise snowy surface, and put my hand behind me to break my fall - and my wrist. God that hurt, specially as I was travelling without insurance and you can't get OTC codeine in Switzerland.

Apples and oranges I know, but it's something to consider.


----------



## sheffgirl (9 Dec 2014)

I rode once in the snow early last year, just for the hell of it. I could have walked the 3 miles to work instead  The fresh stuff was surprisingly good for riding on. It was only once I got onto the roads people had driven on and a steep slushy downhill that I skidded, but managed to get my feet down. Decided to push the bike down the rest of the hill to the main road, which I knew would be clear. 
When I lived up there I on a few occasions put on my ice grips to push the bike to the main road.


----------



## Moodyman (9 Dec 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I wonder how dangerous ice is for cycling vs walking. I came off at about 21kph on the weekend, bruised all over but no real injuries.



I came off at 32mph several winters ago. the pain, the shock, the damage to the bike and clothing didn't feature until later. my immediate thought was to roll over to kerb in case of a following car and thankfully, the road was traffic free for about 100 metres. could have been in heaven if a car was immediately behind.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Dec 2014)

I still ride to work in the snow, but it's only just over a mile. If it's really snowy I'll walk, but otherwise I'll use the Brommie. It's the easiest bike for unanticipated dismounts.


----------



## mickle (9 Dec 2014)

I've got a 20" studded tyre waiting patiently on a hook at work for the front of the Bakfiets if the weather turns proper cold. Oh yeah. And a dedicated Ice Bike in the making too. Last years Ice Special didn't get a look in so I started on something a bit different in the hope that it'll see some action ...






700c studder on the front - Dyno Flame 26 x 2.125 on the back. Only one of these is a proper cold weather tyre.


----------



## Bodhbh (9 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3418050, member: 259"]Far more dangerous.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I would much rather fall over at 3mph on the pavement, than at 15 or 20mph in traffic on the road.

"May the road rise to meet you" - That's what I'm afraid of this time of year!


----------



## andyfraser (9 Dec 2014)

Bodhbh said:


> Yeah, I would much rather fall over at 3mph on the pavement, than at 15 or 20mph in traffic on the road.


So would I in theory. The only time I've broken a bone is when I slipped over on ice on foot.


----------



## Bodhbh (9 Dec 2014)

andyfraser said:


> So would I in theory. The only time I've broken a bone is when I slipped over on ice on foot.



Well, I've broken my leg twice falling less than 3 foot. I'd still rather fall 3 foot than 20


----------



## jack smith (9 Dec 2014)

Monday i took the boardman team carbon out in the ice and it was fine i never got a hint of sliding ect even on fast decents up to 40mph.. Nuts i know.. But i was running late already had the road bike at hand and my commute is down a massive hill i thentook the mtb out on the night 6 miles each way through loads of ice and never got any slipping either so i dont think ice would really stop me riding but im very confident with my bike handling skills but if i knew it was icy id favour the mtb over the road bike


----------



## andyfraser (9 Dec 2014)

Bodhbh said:


> Well, I've broken my leg twice falling less than 3 foot. I'd still rather fall 3 foot than 20


Lol! I probably should've added that I've fallen off a bike many times, twice on ice and one of those at speed, and had motorbike accidents, although they were below 40 mph, and walked away with cuts and bruises. The one time I slipped on ice I broke my wrist.


----------



## Bodhbh (9 Dec 2014)

andyfraser said:


> Lol! I probably should've added that I've fallen off a bike many times, twice on ice and one of those at speed, and had motorbike accidents, although they were below 40 mph, and walked away with cuts and bruises. The one time I slipped on ice I broke my wrist.



It's a fair point. If your no stranger to a bike slipping out beneith you and - maybe have instinct on how to curl up or whatever - then it will bother you less? I really really don't like at all tho, despite having some slips on foot - at least there I feel like I have some control on the outcome. When the bike goes, it just goes.


----------



## andyfraser (9 Dec 2014)

Bodhbh said:


> It's a fair point. If your no stranger to a bike slipping out beneith you and - maybe have instinct on how to curl up or whatever - then it will bother you less? I really really don't like at all tho, despite having some slips on foot - at least there I feel like I have some control on the outcome. When the bike goes, it just goes.


I've just been very lucky.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3418050, member: 259"]Far more dangerous.[/QUOTE]
Yeah, I'm starting to wonder if I might not have broken a rib on Saturday


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Dec 2014)

Repurposed the Mrs underused Dutch bike as my snow stud one ready for a worse winter than last year. I quite enjoy the snow and ice for the change it makes to the less populous bits of my ride & the incredulous comments from people, that I've ridden in it. The way some talk it's as if you've done brain surgery with a Swiss army knife.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Dec 2014)

I commute in London where the main roads are gritted and you should be pretty much OK in any weather. The problem is when you deviate from the gritted ones. You can anticipate some falls, even if they are only a couple of seconds away. On ice, you are down before you can think. I take the van and suffer sitting in traffic for forty five minutes.


----------



## mustang1 (10 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> I have a tradition each year of never putting them on until after the first time I needed them. So far I've managed without them this year and I've a hilly ride planned when I want to use the spare bike and don't want to be slowed by spiked tyres so it is going to be after that before I put them on.
> 
> I've had them for about 4 years now.


I know what you mean. I only have one commuter bike so don't want it hounded down by spikey tires, so like you, I will wait until after I need them. But like someone else pointed out, I need to bed mine in...


----------



## summerdays (10 Dec 2014)

mustang1 said:


> I know what you mean. I only have one commuter bike so don't want it hounded down by spikey tires, so like you, I will wait until after I need them. But like someone else pointed out, I need to bed mine in...


Well the ride I needed the unspiked tyres for completed I've now no excuse for no putting them on other than the fact that I'm lazy!

Edit: thinking about a post I made about today's commute it's a good job as a teenager ran into my bike this morning not looking where he was going, and he might be feeling it a little more if there had been spikes to run into.


----------



## hennbell (10 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Clean it? Never


 
You can purchase ice bikes directly from some manufacturers, but most people modify a old bicycle.


----------



## Biscuitfrisky (17 Dec 2014)

I came off this Sunday trying to turn after a set of lights.
The ice was practically invisible.
Hurt like hell, for about 10 minutes.
No bones broken, laughed and got on with it.


----------



## Alexis Holwell (18 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/winter-118-spikes-28-x-1,20-wire-67805/wg_id-1956
> Probably this. If I had to commute I would certainly consider them.


 
Aargh, wish i'd seen this post on Monday. I've just bought a pair of these from a UK supplier and paid double that.

Came off on a stretch of Black ice the weekend before last. Went down immediately like a ton of bricks on my shoulder. Still hurts now but I suppose i'm lucky I didn't break my collar bone. After I picked myself up I looked back on the corner where i'd come off and still couldn't see the ice. I was convinced there wasn't any until I stepped on it and lost traction. Totally invisible.

Thought my bike got away intact but upon further inspection later I found my brand new Selle Italia saddle has got a 1" gash in it. Paid about £90 for it only 4 days beforehand 

Sticking my winter spike tyres on my spare set of wheels this week so i'm ready for the next cold snap.


----------



## wam68 (20 Dec 2014)

Why is it when you fall the first thing you think of is not whether you have broken anything or damaged anything. The biggest concern is if anyone saw you. Crazy


----------



## confusedcyclist (21 Dec 2014)

I came off last week at 28mph, not fun. Nervous about going back out in the cold now. 

That was on my road bike. Still happy on my spiked MTB tyres.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Dec 2014)

A pricey solution, but one worth the expense, is to have a spare set of wheels ready with ice tyres already on them. Last winter I only put them on the commuter bike for a couple of days, but the ability to just spend less than a minute swapping the wheels over, compared with struggling with Marathons made it worthwhile.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Dec 2014)

Unfortunately, neither of my bikes can take spiked tyres.


----------



## Twinks (21 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE="slowmotion, post: 3418203, member: 8064. On ice, you are down before you can think.[/QUOTE]

That is so true. I am not an experienced cyclist but have taken many falls from a horse. There's always those few seconds when you realise what's happening and you just know it's gonna hurt but when the bike went on ice I hit the deck before I had a clue it had slipped. No skidding or struggling to keep upright, just thwack.......what the hell happened? Not sure how anybody's bike handling skills could sort that out, experienced or not?


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Dec 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Unfortunately, neither of my bikes can take spiked tyres.



Time for a new bike then!


----------



## Bike Boomer (19 Jan 2015)

I had my first fall on some ice a few hours ago. It happened so fast. The bike just went out from under me and I landed on my right side. No serious pain but I guess tomorrow might reveal another story.


----------



## HLaB (19 Jan 2015)

I've put the bike in the car for tomorrow's drive/cycle commute but if the car thermometer says lower than -1deg C I may just stay in the car on the A1, rather than cycling the back road. My previous commute limit was -6deg C but that was in a well gritted city or perhaps I'm getting soft :-/


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2015)

It's stopped me. I have actually got studded marathon winters, but still to scared to ride on the ice. 
Have been catching lots of buses for the last few weeks. I hate buses.


----------



## Alexis Holwell (20 Jan 2015)

I've also got studded marathon winters (700c x 30) on a spare set of wheels. I stick these on my cross bike (commuter) whenever it's below zero degrees and especially when it's been wet prior to a cold spell. It only takes 2 minutes to swap the wheels over in the morning.

I've also used this combo on my weekend rides a couple of times recently and although I'll not break any speed records and it is slightly harder work I've had zero issues. They definitely inspire confidence.

Really recommend them at this time of the year.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2015)

Alexis Holwell said:


> I've also got studded marathon winters (700c x 30) on a spare set of wheels. I stick these on my cross bike (commuter) whenever it's below zero degrees and especially when it's been wet prior to a cold spell. It only takes 2 minutes to swap the wheels over in the morning.
> 
> I've also used this combo on my weekend rides a couple of times recently and although I'll not break any speed records and it is slightly harder work I've had zero issues. They definitely inspire confidence.
> 
> Really recommend them at this time of the year.


I will not get my new CX bike in time for this winter but that is what I plan to do for the future. Main wheels with normal CX tyres, secondary wheels with studded tyres for winter or slicks for the rest of the year.


----------



## DWiggy (20 Jan 2015)

...I've only got the one bike, a roadie with 700c/23 that I use all year round, so far i've been ok...so far! Although down in the south east it never seems to get that bad


----------



## runner (20 Jan 2015)

ice ....one minute on the bike then wap!! you hit the ground and as an earlier post said....what happened, yep it's that quick. I will ride in nearly all conditions apart from if it rains in the evening and then goes below freezing that causes a skating ring and is best avoided


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jan 2015)

I not sure i will be riding tonight , doesnt look good for the 5 am return ....


----------



## Turdus philomelos (20 Jan 2015)

Ice has stopped me but not this hardy soul


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVNg5SsPIM4


----------



## dodgy (20 Jan 2015)

Many, if not all councils de-prioritise cyclepaths and footways, well below cars. Some of them go as far as to proudly say so on their web sites.

For instance, my local authority http://www.cheshirewestandchester.g..._roads/roads_and_road_wo/winter_gritting.aspx

*Cycleways and footpaths*
Cycleways are salted where they form part of the 950 kilometres of salted roads. Footpaths alongside carriageways and other cycleways are not treated except where frosty or icy conditions last for several days. Footpaths and cycleways may then be treated when we have the capacity to do it.​I have never once seen grit on the 22 mile route (18 miles of which is completely car free as it's a purpose built cycle path) I use to cycle commute on. It's the reason that I have to use the car when it's icy. It shouldn't be like this, but, you know.


----------



## BigAl68 (20 Jan 2015)

They never grit the Bristol to Bath path and it's the busiest traffic free route in the UK. It was fun today at 5am and -5. No slips though and that's on my roadie with 23mm slicks


----------



## DWiggy (20 Jan 2015)

I avoid cycle paths in this weather, keeping to the gritted roads instead


----------



## HLaB (20 Jan 2015)

Drove to my usual parking spot and it didn't look bad so I cycled; it was colder today (Garmin says-4deg C but I think that's wind chill) but the roads were cleaner/drier than yesterday.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jan 2015)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Ice has stopped me but not this hardy soul
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVNg5SsPIM4





"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." - Albert Einstein


----------



## runner (20 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> They never grit the Bristol to Bath path and it's the busiest traffic free route in the UK. It was fun today at 5am and -5. No slips though and that's on my roadie with 23mm slicks


Bit behind you today....I was on the cycle track at 7.00am good grip....no slippage...on my gatorskin hardshell 25's...built into my smooth rolling kinesis. Looks like rain tonight but do not believe it will go below freezing so should be good commuting in the morning


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Jan 2015)

runner said:


> Bit behind you today....I was on the cycle track at 7.00am good grip....no slippage...on my gatorskin hardshell 25's...built into my smooth rolling kinesis. Looks like rain tonight but do not believe it will go below freezing so should be good commuting in the morning



It doesn't look frosty out the window this morning.


----------



## runner (21 Jan 2015)

Yeah grip on the roads looks good think I'll take a 11 miler in this morning,,,,,noticed a slight change in the evenings. It's beginning to get a little brighter


----------



## summerdays (21 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> It doesn't look frosty out the window this morning.


I can hear the noise of wet tyres on the road when a car goes by, but it's not raining so should be an ok ride in today.


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Jan 2015)

Well it was wet in places with very odd patches of ice... Got icier towards Bristol
and I punctured and my pump broke and my tube repair was crap and had a slow puncture and nobody stopped to help until I had walked for over an hour.... ICE last of my worries today


----------



## w00hoo_kent (21 Jan 2015)

Temp was a couple of degrees for the ride in, but no sign of freezing. It was wet, from previous rain I think, and so everything is covered in slimy black scunge. Need the car tomorrow so it'll probably be lovely.


----------



## runner (21 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well it was wet in places with very odd patches of ice... Got icier towards Bristol
> and I punctured and my pump broke and my tube repair was crap and had a slow puncture and nobody stopped to help until I had walked for over an hour.... ICE last of my worries today


Woa....bit of a bad day...I suppose we all get them but it still does not make them any more pleasant. There was a little more ice/slip as I got closer to Bristol....I only noticed on one steep climb where my back wheel was unable to grip the road for a few seconds.....not quite as bad as a slip but still makes you feel a little unsteady. One thing I am always wary about on the cycle track is going over the cattle grids....needs to be done very slowly and with no sudden movement....


----------



## threefingerjoe (22 Jan 2015)

I've been using carbide-studded tyres (same pair) in winter since 2005. Back then, I had 1 bike, but second pair of wheels, so I could install them in a few minutes if it was icy in the morning. Now, I have a "crappy weather" bike, that wears those tyres most of the winter. I would not want to ride on ice without them. Yes, they're a little slower, but who cares? They will let one ride, when one otherwise could not.
Years ago, when I suggested studded tyres, I was informed that the UK doesn't have as severe weather as we have in the US, so studded tyres are rarely needed. But, then I saw page after page of posts about falling on ice. I'm glad to see that more people are using studded tyres these days. They are definitely the answer to the ice problem.


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2015)

The problem for me yesterday was that where/when I set off yesterday it looked fine, so I wouldn't have used the winter bike as it does slow me down, luckily I did because of problems with my first bike. And there weren't any reports on the radio that I heard, the only warning I did get was a message from a friend saying her husband had set off by bike and come back in again and that another cyclist had crashed by her house. 

My twitter feed last night was full of various paths that weren't gritted, and people coming off.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jan 2015)

Well Bristol side of the fishponds tunnel has been gritted. Nothing the south Gloucestershire side though


----------



## runner (22 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> The problem for me yesterday was that where/when I set off yesterday it looked fine, so I wouldn't have used the winter bike as it does slow me down, luckily I did because of problems with my first bike. And there weren't any reports on the radio that I heard, the only warning I did get was a message from a friend saying her husband had set off by bike and come back in again and that another cyclist had crashed by her house.
> 
> My twitter feed last night was full of various paths that weren't gritted, and people coming off.


they certainly were not making that mistake this evening....i've never seen so much grit on the cycle track perhaps the council getting a little worried of all those claims that might arrive in their inbox...anyway wrap up warm tomorrow early it's going to be a cold one!


----------



## iwantanewbike (24 Jan 2015)

I don't have studded tyres but as an additional precaution, I shove a load of old cloths/trainers in both sides of a rear pannier bag.

Should I fall, then I'll minimise the chance of an injury and also protect the rear derailleur and mech hanger from breaking off.


----------



## James Blackwell (25 Jan 2015)

i am reading this with interest. My fourth year commuting and my second fall in that time. Black ice and no warning, one second I was upright, next I was on the floor. Road rash and elbow not far off the, damage I suffered when hit by a car last year. I don't have a spare bike so i have to modify the one I have. I commute 18 miles each way and about 7/8 miles are on back roads/ cyle lanes. Am I better off just getting full tread tyres or spiked? Or stick with the car?


----------



## Sara_H (25 Jan 2015)

I use lots of of off road cycle paths on my routes to work/shops etc, which are still covered in thick ice in some parts, so have not ridden since it snowed on Wednesday. 

Shame, as I picked up my newly repaired Brompton on Friday, which I've had fitted with a 44t chainring so I'm dying to take it up a hill to judge the difference.


----------



## Arrowfoot (25 Jan 2015)

There are certain things in life that the risk-reward factor is obvious. Ice is one. Not worth it. Just have to be patient, keep the bikes indoors for the few days that are impacted. Rather keep myself intact for the good days.


----------



## kipster (25 Jan 2015)

I missed the club ride yesterday, reports are that 12 went over on black ice, 1 needed an ambulance. Glad I stayed indoors, learnt my lesson a couple of years back when I hit some ice on a commute, it hurt.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jan 2015)

James Blackwell said:


> i am reading this with interest. My fourth year commuting and my second fall in that time. Black ice and no warning, one second I was upright, next I was on the floor. Road rash and elbow not far off the, damage I suffered when hit by a car last year. I don't have a spare bike so i have to modify the one I have. I commute 18 miles each way and about 7/8 miles are on back roads/ cyle lanes. Am I better off just getting full tread tyres or spiked? Or stick with the car?


I can only say my experience of spiked tyres and ice is very good, I've ridden across solid ice of the frozen puddle sort and lumpy stuff, without major problems (taking more care than normal but not excessive care).


----------



## Sara_H (25 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> I can only say my experience of spiked tyres and ice is very good, I've ridden across solid ice of the frozen puddle sort and lumpy stuff, without major problems (taking more care than normal but not excessive care).



Same here, I avoid going out on the bike if its obviously icy, but have studded tyres in case I hit a patch of ice unawares.
Often don't realise until you're halfway across a patch but they do work well. Gives a little bit of peace of mind, though I ride carefully as well, of course!


----------



## andyfraser (25 Jan 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Same here, I avoid going out on the bike if its obviously icy, but have studded tyres in case I hit a patch of ice unawares.
> Often don't realise until you're halfway across a patch but they do work well. Gives a little bit of peace of mind, though I ride carefully as well, of course!


I fitted studded tyres purely for piece of mind. As I've said elsewhere the roads here don't get too bad but on two days last week it was quite scary on some roads.

I was riding across a mixed use foot/cycle bridge on Thursday evening and could hear the ice cracking under my wheels. Needless to say I was incredibly careful and slow getting across. I would've loved to have had spiked tyres then. They were on order at the time.


----------



## sheffgirl (25 Jan 2015)

@Sara_H it looks more promising for next week, it is warming up to 6/7 degrees, I am hoping to finally get back on my bike and ride to work for the first time this year (and only the 2nd time on my new bike  )
Monday and Tuesday look OK so far


----------



## sheffgirl (25 Jan 2015)

Silly question, but is it OK to run ice tyres on normal ice free tarmac? I considered some as a precaution (probably an investment for next winter though now). I only have one bike and wouldn't have the time to keep swapping tyres. Could I leave them on all winter long?


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2015)

sheffgirl said:


> Silly question, but is it OK to run ice tyres on normal ice free tarmac? I considered some as a precaution (probably an investment for next winter though now). I only have one bike and wouldn't have the time to keep swapping tyres. Could I leave them on all winter long?


Never used them myself but I believe they are ok for a ride or two but you'll eventually wear them out prematurely and their rolling resistance is substantial.. Users like @Supersuperleeds will give you a more educated opinion though.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jan 2015)

sheffgirl said:


> Silly question, but is it OK to run ice tyres on normal ice free tarmac? I considered some as a precaution (probably an investment for next winter though now). I only have one bike and wouldn't have the time to keep swapping tyres. Could I leave them on all winter long?


Yes you can ride on Tarmac as I mostly do with them, it's just slower going and feels harder work.




I happily cycled across that without too much worry!


----------



## sheffgirl (25 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I have a MTB with knobbly tyres so I imagine the difference wouldn't be as noticeable compared with a road bike in terms of rolling resistance.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2015)

sheffgirl said:


> Silly question, but is it OK to run ice tyres on normal ice free tarmac? I considered some as a precaution (probably an investment for next winter though now). I only have one bike and wouldn't have the time to keep swapping tyres. Could I leave them on all winter long?



They are absolutely fine on ice free tarmac and you should have no problems leaving them on all winter. I've done over 500 miles on mine this month and at a guess I would say at half of those miles have been on ice free tarmac, if not more.

They are very hard work though, so you may want to consider getting a second pair of wheels for the bike so you can quickly switch to normal tyres if you wish.


----------



## Sara_H (25 Jan 2015)

sheffgirl said:


> Silly question, but is it OK to run ice tyres on normal ice free tarmac? I considered some as a precaution (probably an investment for next winter though now). I only have one bike and wouldn't have the time to keep swapping tyres. Could I leave them on all winter long?


I leave mine on from November til end of feb. Doesn't cause any problems, makes a noise a bit like rice crispies, certainly gets the attention of peds on shared use!


----------



## andyfraser (25 Jan 2015)

sheffgirl said:


> Silly question, but is it OK to run ice tyres on normal ice free tarmac? I considered some as a precaution (probably an investment for next winter though now). I only have one bike and wouldn't have the time to keep swapping tyres. Could I leave them on all winter long?


Mine actually have 2 sets of max and min pressure stamped on the tyre wall: one set for clear roads and one set for icy roads.


----------



## iwantanewbike (25 Jan 2015)

Another tip if you're a weekend warrior is to add yourself to the local cycling club's Facebook page. As they tend to meet up for 10:00am rides, you'll hear accounts of black ice troubles and rides being called off in advance of you getting out of your warm bed.


----------



## threefingerjoe (27 Jan 2015)

I've been using the same pair of carbide-studded tyres for, I think, 9 years, now, and I'll tell you everything that I can about them, from my experience. 
Yes, it is fine to ride them on dry tarmac, IF you have good ones, like Schwalbe or Nokian, which use CARBIDE studs. I'm told that some cheaper ones use a mild steel stud that wears quickly, but I've never seen any. 
Slower? About the same as any knobbly. 
I used to have only one bike, so I had these tyres mounted on an old pair of wheels so I could change them quickly if I came out in the morning and found that it had gotten icy overnight. Now, I have a "crappy weather bike" and once I put the studded tyres on, I usually leave them on for the rest of the winter, and only ride that bike when I think I need it. 
Studded tyres work GREAT! Of course, you still have to ride sensibly, but when the alternatives are driving a car or falling....well, I'll take the studded tyres. I hate to drive a car, and wish I didn't need to own one!
There are different kinds of studded tyres. Some have only a couple rows of studs, as mine do, and are mainly intended for black ice, and areas with ploughed roads, but work great on thick, glaze ice, as well. Others, have 4 rows of studs, and are intended to climb out of deep ruts in snow. I've never used those kind, as our roads are maintained rather well.
DON'T try to get by with one studded tyre. You will have problems, regardless of which end of the bike it's on, and will be buying another one, SOON!
If you commute daily by cycle, and have any kind of ice in your area, studded tyres are definitely worth the money. (Also, it's actually kind of fun to be able to climb an icy hill with no slippage at all!)


----------



## RichK (29 Jan 2015)

Yes. About a mile from home today, I got off & walked. It had snowed, thawed a bit & was then freezing again. Not for me at all.


----------



## andyfraser (29 Jan 2015)

The roads were starting to freeze on my way home but they still weren't too bad. I got in and got changed and headed for the local shops. The cycle path was getting very icy on my way back.


----------



## Hip Priest (31 Jan 2015)

threefingerjoe said:


> I've been using the same pair of carbide-studded tyres for, I think, 9 years, now, and I'll tell you everything that I can about them, from my experience.
> Yes, it is fine to ride them on dry tarmac, IF you have good ones, like Schwalbe or Nokian, which use CARBIDE studs. I'm told that some cheaper ones use a mild steel stud that wears quickly, but I've never seen any.
> Slower? About the same as any knobbly.
> I used to have only one bike, so I had these tyres mounted on an old pair of wheels so I could change them quickly if I came out in the morning and found that it had gotten icy overnight. Now, I have a "crappy weather bike" and once I put the studded tyres on, I usually leave them on for the rest of the winter, and only ride that bike when I think I need it.
> ...



My studded tyres saved me £8 this week, because there were at least 2 days where I would previously have taken the train due to ice. In fact, they probably saved me a whole lot more because I tend to go to the pub after work when I've not got the bike!


----------



## die_aufopferung (3 Feb 2015)

I'm absolutely loving my studded tyres - yes, a bit more effort than nice slicks on dry tarmac, but threading your way past all those slipping/sliding cars/vans as they fail to make progress uphill is hilarious (hard not to be smug). Before I had them, I'd often have to get off and walk (carefully). Probably the best ~£40 I ever spent on any piece of bike kit.


----------



## threefingerjoe (4 Feb 2015)

die_aufopferung said:


> I'm absolutely loving my studded tyres - yes, a bit more effort than nice slicks on dry tarmac, but threading your way past all those slipping/sliding cars/vans as they fail to make progress uphill is hilarious (hard not to be smug). Before I had them, I'd often have to get off and walk (carefully). Probably the best ~£40 I ever spent on any piece of bike kit.


What kind of tyres do you have? Mine are the Nokian Hekkapalita (sp?) 106. This is the 8th or 9th winter I've used them, and they still look great!


----------



## die_aufopferung (4 Feb 2015)

threefingerjoe said:


> What kind of tyres do you have? Mine are the Nokian Hekkapalita (sp?) 106. This is the 8th or 9th winter I've used them, and they still look great!



I'm using Schwalbe winters - no need for serious snow tyres for me as I cycle purely on the roads so it's ice - either of the black variety or the dense lumpy crap formed the freezing of snow that's been crushed/compacted by cars - that I need to worry about.


----------



## clay_bs7 (4 Feb 2015)

So far all it's done is forced me to fall over. I don't avoid going out because of it.. haven't yet at least.


----------

